# Cheat on your spouse... Spend Life in Prison?



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

*Yahoo News*

DETROIT, United States (AFP) - Philanderers beware: spouses caught cheating in Michigan could end up spending the rest of their life in prison.

And not the emotional kind.

The state's appeals court recently ruled that extramarital flings can be prosecuted as first-degree criminal sexual conduct, a felony punishable by up to life in jail.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070118/lf_afp/usjusticesexoffbeat_070118055859


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Take my wife to Michigan, please?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, so I guess about half of Michigan is going to move, and the other half is going to jail.

JK... I know not everyone cheats. Or gets caught. ;-)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That is _EASILY_ one of the dumbest things I have ever heard of.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

For real, SIn.

Good thing it's not in Florida. Half my friends would be in jail. Of course, so would my ex husband.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That makes two of us...ON ALL COUNTS!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> Good thing it's not in Florida. Half my friends would be in jail. Of course, so would my ex husband.


Same here...it would be pretty gratifying to know that my ex was some guy's skinny little prison bitch, though!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Lmao!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Like I said before, grapey, I hope I NEVER get on your bad side.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

grapegrl said:


> Same here...it would be pretty gratifying to know that my ex was some guy's skinny little prison bitch, though!


Grape, 
What can I say, I like you


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!! Remind me to never **** you off Grapegrl. If you can make ur ex into a prison bitch can ya make mine too. Id love to see him with a big bull named bubba. Do ya think they would change his name to bambi??


----------

